# hack? GEC pics



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Done it before for building frame bond.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I_get_shocked said:


> I say GEC and associated fittings must be listed for the purpose of grounding.


I'm sure it works fine, but yeah it's not listed, I don't think any competent inspector would pass it. Now if they had stuck the end of the wire under the clamp, that would be hack


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Could have used this...


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Could have used this...



or this...


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I always drill it, wire wheel it, and through bolt it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I_get_shocked said:


> Is this hack? My friend argues no. I say GEC and associated fittings must be listed for the purpose of grounding.


Yes that is totally hack. That installer should be embarrassed


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Bbsound said:


> I always drill it, wire wheel it, and through bolt it.



It takes less time to drill it, wire wheel it, and through bolt it...than it does to hack it in.

:thumbsup:

:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Is it hack only if you get caught?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks hack to me. I drill and bolt


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Some inspectors I have delt with would want that drilled and tapped.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

yup. HACK:no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> It takes less time to drill it, wire wheel it, and through bolt it...than it does to hack it in.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :laughing:



Wire wheel it? What is that?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Wire wheel it? What is that?


A wire brush on a grinder to shine up the metal.


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

nolabama said:


> A wire brush on a grinder to shine up the metal.


That and to remove any paint/ rust etc to expose bare metal.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Could have used this...


who makes this? i need some in a bad way


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

D-Bo said:


> who makes this? i need some in a bad way


 I've used some made by Greaves that look like that.

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Is it hack only if you get caught?:laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

D-Bo said:


> who makes this? i need some in a bad way


 
http://alliedboltinc.com/product/TRAILER-GROUND-CLAMP-WITH-HEX-BOLT~6620HX.aspx


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The best I've seen was in Syracuse NY years back, a 400 amp service GEC grounded to a 1 1/4 " water main via a 2" Tommic connector and al. lug.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Wire wheel it? What is that?


You cannot be serious.

In case you are ...










...for an angle grinder.

Took the paint off....left the metal


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

i think the hacking started with the carflex they used to run the gec in....


----------

